# News flash mini boers



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I missed on another birth
Charger my nigian doe had twins
Daddy is boer
Son just called me so I'm rushing home 
Here is picture of dad









Here is picture of mom









Here us picture of mom and twins 
Will have better pictures when I get home








Here are twins


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, glad the birth went ok! That's a big size difference with the sire and dam. Congrats on the cuties!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids. Glad mom is ok.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just got home mom is fine a lot thinner lol

Normal little blood butt
Plactia is out of her
Gave her a bowl of warm honey water she drink it all


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

So we got a buck and a doe

Buck check out white foot he stands about foot tall









Doe
She is smaller than the buck


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Very cute!! Congrats on healthy babies and an easy kidding!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Update on twins doing good drinking from momma


----------



## Overplugged (Apr 12, 2013)

I love the one white foot!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

What funny little babies! So cute.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I Want!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

The boy will be for sale even tho my kids said we are keeping him. Lol
He is cute as a button has a black stripe down his back to


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I want the girl!!!!!!!!


----------

